# Blues Radio in Toronto?



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone know of stations that play Blues in and around Toronto? Very difficult to find.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of radio stations on the internet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Radio wasteland. It's kind of sad that radio hasn't met everyone's needs, but there's little to be done about it. My music tastes are way out of the local mainstream radio format so I depend on internet radio and sometimes the CBC, when I listen at all.

http://www.live365.com/index.live or http://www.canadianwebradio.com/ might get you started.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

My weekly blues fix obtained every Friday here;

http://www.dustmybroom.com/

Friday Night Blues and Beer.

Warning: Liberals Stay Away!:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC..... Jazz FM 91.1 devotes Saturday evenings to Blues

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Lots of radio stations on the internet.


Bingo. Here is one to start: http://www.radioio.com/channel/player?voxID=69


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saturday night blues on CBC radio 1 is how I get my fix.

Matt


----------



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the idea folks. I have a few that I listen to on the net, I was really looking for something to listen to at work (sadly, no access to computer).

Keep the internet sites coming, always nice to change it up a bit.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

What,,,no fans of XM/Sirius?? Its pretty much the only game in town, and its pretty good actually. It has its buggaboos, but its way better than the alternative commercially stagnant free shit that is out there.

CT.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

National Public Radio broadcasting from Buffalo NY (FM 88.7) plays blues on weekend afternoons.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Another vote for jazz.fm 91.1, Saturday at 8 pm. Danny Marks may make the perfect blues radio host.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No small part of the success of internet radio, besides the convenience and choice, is that regular radio has not serviced the people well at all. Even here in southwestern Ontario, the choices are pretty limited, highly commercial, and extremely narrow.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarchaeologist (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation Peter. We've been playing the blues on JAZZ.FM91 for going on seven years every Saturday Night from 8 til midnight.

Co-incidently, last Saturday I was up in the OP's (sdcfan18) hometown of Brantford Ontario, guesting with the band at the Liquid Lounge. Brought out the old SG and Fender Deluxe~Reverb. We played the blues and had a ball.

Danny.


----------

